# Family Car -Focus?



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

I started a thread last week asking what 4x4 family car's there were out there. Having looked at a lot of 4x4's we decided they were all to un-economical and not worth it. We may as well just stick with winter tyres. 

So now we are looking for economical petrol cars between £4k-£6k. We had a look at the new shape Civic, but found it to be a little small on the inside, although the dash and design is brilliant. We also had a look at a few Focus's, 2006 and 2008+ models. 

Has anybody any experience with the Ford Focus? We would look for a 1.6l Petrol engine, probably the Ghia/Titanium model for a few extra gadgets. If going for the facelift 2008+ we would just go for the Style trim (Does anybody know what changed when they did the update in 2008?). 

Anbody know how reliable these motors are? I'm assuming they will be cheapish to service and repair if anything does happen.


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

i have an 06 focus ghia petrol, trim level is good with heated seats, cruise, auto lights/wipers/ dipping mirror.
fuel wise approx 33 mpg around town, 45 on the motorway.

ive had it over 3 years and had no problems at all.
if you do go for one try and get one with the space saver spare.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Style replaced the lx, the facelift looks much better. We run the style at work although the 1.6 tdi version, having said that we are replacing them with golf matches. The only issues with the focus all relate to the diesel engines but since you are looking at petrol that shouldn't be a problem.

Check for leaking power steering and go for the vcti engine - 115ps I think, zetec trim is good just make sure it has the heated screen. I would also consider an Astra, IMO they look nicer and are better equipped and cheaper. Don't over look Kia's and hyundais they are not the best cars but have very good specs and long warrantys, if you want a focus brochure pm your address and I'll send you one as I'm sure I have a couple kicking about at work.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Style replaced the lx, the facelift looks much better. We run the style at work although the 1.6 tdi version, having said that we are replacing them with golf matches. The only issues with the focus all relate to the diesel engines but since you are looking at petrol that shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Check for leaking power steering and go for the vcti engine - 115ps I think, zetec trim is good just make sure it has the heated screen. I would also consider an Astra, IMO they look nicer and are better equipped and cheaper. Don't over look Kia's and hyundais they are not the best cars but have very good specs and long warrantys, if you want a focus brochure pm your address and I'll send you one as I'm sure I have a couple kicking about at work.


Can I ask what your issues are with the focus diesel?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I have an 08 3dr 1.8tdci Titanium... excellent car, 50ish mpg around town, up to 65mpg on long run, main dealer servicing is £189 for a minor service but other places are much cheaper, £115 year tax, only negative is having two children in back (aged 4 & 7) they find they do not have enough leg room.

The mk2.5 (post 08) looks the nuts


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I ran a mk1.5 ST170 for nearly 12 months as a family car, no problems apart from the boot being a little too small for a buggy and shopping and not much room behind me but I'm 6'1 and got long legs.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> I have an 08 3dr 1.8tdci Titanium... excellent car, 50ish mpg around town, up to 65mpg on long run, main dealer servicing is £189 for a minor service but other places are much cheaper, £115 year tax, only negative is having two children in back (aged 4 & 7) they find they do not have enough leg room.
> 
> The mk2.5 (post 08) looks the nuts


I cant get anywhere near that mpg 40mpg round town and 45mpg on a run???


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

turboyamaha said:


> I cant get anywhere near that mpg 40mpg round town and 45mpg on a run???


You got a 1.8tdci?!?

I will go take a pic of the average mpg now, considering I was driving rather 'spirited' Friday it should still be mid 50's at least!!!

Good guess...


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Won't go wrong with one of these:

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=310378902325&index=0&nav=WATCHING&nid=74812706967


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> You got a 1.8tdci?!?
> 
> I will go take a pic of the average mpg now, considering I was driving rather 'spirited' Friday it should still be mid 50's at least!!!
> 
> Good guess...


Yup 1.8tdci!! Why would my mileage be so low compared to yours then? It is an 09!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

turboyamaha said:


> Yup 1.8tdci!! Why would my mileage be so low compared to yours then? It is an 09!


I think you have a problemo my friend... my car is standard so no fancy trickery going on, and my mpg is what I expected after researching before I bought it.

Get it booked into the main dealer... :thumb:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

It is maintaned by main dealer but due service next month so will be telling them to look into while it is still in warranty!!:thumb:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Just avoid high mileage 1.6cdtis. prone for injector seals and turbos. (strainers get blocked)
1.8 cdti are great engines imo cant go wrong


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

possul said:


> Just avoid high mileage 1.6cdtis. prone for injector seals and turbos. (strainers get blocked)
> 1.8 cdti are great engines imo cant go wrong


Not sure what cars you are talking about there bud!! Whay is a cdti/cdtis:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

John757 said:


> I started a thread last week asking what 4x4 family car's there were out
> So now we are looking for economical petrol cars between £4k-£6k. We had a look at the new shape Civic, but found it to be a little small on the inside, although the dash and design is brilliant. We also had a look at a few Focus's, 2006 and 2008+ models.
> 
> .


I have owned two new shaped Civics and also had a Focus on long term hire and found the Civic to be far more practical overall. The Civic has a bigger boot 555 litres if you use the extra underneath to 385 litres in the Focus.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

turboyamaha said:


> Can I ask what your issues are with the focus diesel?


Turbo's, egr + inlet manifolds, injectors, dpf's, the lease company have been de-hiring them as they are costing so much to fix. I love fords but I would never have a ford diesel, the 1.8 tdi being the exception


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Bill58 said:


> I have owned two new shaped Civics and also had a Focus on long term hire and found the Civic to be far more practical overall. The Civic has a bigger boot 555 litres if you use the extra underneath to 385 litres in the Focus.


Except you cannot see anything out of the rear window because the spoiler is in the way and the steering wheel blocks the speedo. :thumb:


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Except you cannot see anything out of the rear window because the spoiler is in the way and the steering wheel blocks the speedo. :thumb:


Granted the rear visibility is VERY limited...the steering wheel can be moved to ensure you can see all of the rev counter and the speedo - The styling of the civic is far superior to the focus.. inside and out!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

turboyamaha said:


> Yup 1.8tdci!! Why would my mileage be so low compared to yours then? It is an 09!


it may be down to fuel I get about 6-7 mpg extra on Vpower diesel


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I have a focus St3 (not economical I can only dream of getting above 26mpg:lol but the shape and size is the same as what your looking at. Its the best car I've ever had and the local dealer is really good to. We go on a couple of UK holidays a year and have a 3 year old. The car easliy had enough room to take all our holiday stuff and his kit since he was born so I'm talking Pram/pushchairs, travel cots and highchair etc. I've even sat in the back on a trip down to Cornwal from Nottingham and I'm 6ft with no problems. I've got heated seats and heated front windscreen on mine and would not be without these on a car again. I'll be swapping in the next 12months and unless its rubbish or smaller it will be the new Focus St for me!


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmmm interesting, appreciate all your comments. 

From what I read the 1.6 TDCi is the pick of the litter by many buyers, but these seem to be less reliable than the other engines. I've taken a look at the 1.8 TDCi and they are quite a lot cheaper to buy than the 1.6 TDCi engines. 

Would it be worth me looking in to the 1.8 TDCi variant? As it is far more economical than any of the petrol engines I was looking at and also road tax is a good deal less! 

Tbh gadgets would be nice, but not a must. My take is gadgets = more potential to go wrong. I would love the Sony Headunit and 8 speakers though, as well as the heated windscreen and cruise control. Ok... maybe gadgets are a must!!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Go for it, not been disappointed with mine & the heated front windscreen is a god-send!!!!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

For £4k, an option is find a good low mileage Ghia of Mk1.5 shape, can probably get a fully loaded one for the money. I'd pick that over a lower spec, newer shape car.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Is a TDci engine a must for you? Do you do lots of miles? With the huge price of deisel at the moment would a petrol zetec be cheaper to run? It might be worth doing some calculations as the taxt may be cheaper and the economy better but depending on yearly mileage it might not be cheaper.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Turbo's, egr + inlet manifolds, injectors, dpf's, the lease company have been de-hiring them as they are costing so much to fix. I love fords but I would never have a ford diesel, the 1.8 tdi being the exception


Lucky I got the 1.8tdci then!!:thumb:


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

tmitch45 said:


> Is a TDci engine a must for you? Do you do lots of miles? With the huge price of deisel at the moment would a petrol zetec be cheaper to run? It might be worth doing some calculations as the taxt may be cheaper and the economy better but depending on yearly mileage it might not be cheaper.


Not really 100% thought about it that way. However 55mpg combined and £1.42 per litre for Diesel has to be better than the 42mpg and £1.44 for Shell V-Power that I pay now. That's the way I looked at it anyway!

I do about 10000 miles per year.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> You got a 1.8tdci?!?
> 
> I will go take a pic of the average mpg now, considering I was driving rather 'spirited' Friday it should still be mid 50's at least!!!
> 
> Good guess...


These are not very accurate only way is empty it and then fill to brim and work out from there as 50mpg in town in cold engine looking at small motorbike figure or you have have an ultra light right foot


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If you are only doing 10k then look at the petrol, they are cheaper to buy and fuel is much cheaper, before I got thec206 I worked out 42 mpg in the petrol was equivalent to 55mpg in the diesel version and it was only 55 + that the diesel would make a saving


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

The only thing I will add to this is that if you do get a diesel Focus try your best to get one without a DPF as they do have problems, not saying TDCI's are bomb proof but the less there is to go wrong the better !

If you want to read about the experiences Focus owners have with their cars you could do a lot worse than look on this forum, some very friendly not to mention knowledgeable people on there !

http://www.focusowners-social.com/forum/index.php


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

turboyamaha said:


> Not sure what cars you are talking about there bud!! Whay is a cdti/cdtis:thumb:


Accidental "s"!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> Turbo's, egr + inlet manifolds, injectors, dpf's, the lease company have been de-hiring them as they are costing so much to fix. I love fords but I would never have a ford diesel, the 1.8 tdi being the exception


X2

2.0cdti is not as bad as the 1.6 though


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Toyota corolla verso?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

possul said:


> X2
> 
> 2.0cdti is not as bad as the 1.6 though


As mentioned in a prevvious post, are you refering to the TDCI engine in the Focus's or another engine type in another car ?


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

I had a 57 plate Zetec 1.8 petrol.
Bluetooth, coolbox, 17'' alloys etc. Very well specced.
Only mid 20s mpg unfortunately, the best I got on 400mile run was low 40s.
Very poor imo. (great motor though):thumb:


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

toomanycitroens said:


> I had a 57 plate Zetec 1.8 petrol.
> Bluetooth, coolbox, 17'' alloys etc. Very well specced.
> Only mid 20s mpg unfortunately, the best I got on 400mile run was low 40s.
> Very poor imo. (great motor though):thumb:


Thats worrying to hear. Although I think I'm going to hold out for a slightly higher mileage 1.8 Diesel Mk2, that way I should save some pennies on my 22 mile each way daily commute. I hope anyway!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ford-Focu...mobiles_UK&hash=item43aaf9e31e#ht_1251wt_1396

Bottom end of your budget, Estate gives plenty of space for sprog and relevant ghia (pun intended), and the Climate control on these is a really nice option to have :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

toomanycitroens said:


> I had a 57 plate Zetec 1.8 petrol.
> Bluetooth, coolbox, 17'' alloys etc. Very well specced.
> Only mid 20s mpg unfortunately, the best I got on 400mile run was low 40s.
> Very poor imo. (great motor though):thumb:


What were you doing to get that sort of mpg. My 2.5l turbo St is currently averaging 27mpg!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> What were you doing to get that sort of mpg. My 2.5l turbo St is currently averaging 27mpg!


+1 lol


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thought I'd better update my post with what I ended up with. 2006 Skoda Fabia Estate 1.9TDI PD Elegance. Brilliant car and haven't had to top the fuel up yet! Done about 300 miles so far and still have half a tank. For me, thats witchcraft!


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Good choice mate,the wifes seat has the same engine. Goes like ****, 50 mpg to work and back.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

turboyamaha said:


> Yup 1.8tdci!! Why would my mileage be so low compared to yours then? It is an 09!


I have an 06 tdci 1.8 and Dont get.anywhere near.that!! Car has been all checked out and.everything is now.running fine.

Get about 40 round down and 45 to 48 on a.motorway run.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Have fleets of focus and driven I think most variants, petrol mpg for most is dire if I were you I would go for a slightly older focus but diesel and good spec'


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

TubbyTwo said:


> I have an 06 tdci 1.8 and Dont get.anywhere near.that!! Car has been all checked out and.everything is now.running fine.
> 
> Get about 40 round down and 45 to 48 on a.motorway run.


After a recent thread of mine... do you use supermarket fuel?

I get 60+ on a motorway journey!


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

I do'nt use supermarket fuel after reading about it in autoexpress,false economy.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

TubbyTwo said:


> I have an 06 tdci 1.8 and Dont get.anywhere near.that!! Car has been all checked out and.everything is now.running fine.
> 
> Get about 40 round down and 45 to 48 on a.motorway run.


I used to get 42 out of a Mk1 1.6 petrol Focus doing a mix of A and B roads.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Good choice with the Skoda, much better than the Focus diesel, just get it remapped now


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> After a recent thread of mine... do you use supermarket fuel?
> 
> I get 60+ on a motorway journey!


Sainsburys....

waiting for the tank to run out before sticking some decent stuff in.


----------



## rdig1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a Focus 08 1.6tdci Titanium X with 17" wheels and in 3 years a made 65000 miles and no problems at all. Normally I´m doing 42,5 mpg

I really like this car, I love his dinamic in road. 

For who want a really good dinamic driving it, It is the best in his clase. Topgear recommend


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

TubbyTwo said:


> Sainsburys....
> 
> waiting for the tank to run out before sticking some decent stuff in.


V-power for me... filled up last night, done 185 miles today and says 60.3mpg, used almost 1/4 tank


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Might have to change mine to v power then as i cant get mine over 50 atm...


----------

